# Forms and elements



## Komah (Nov 24, 2006)

Does anybody know if the forms are based off of the elements? When I do forms in class, I notice that each has a connection with a specific element. For instance, the Hyong forms all have a strong connection with Earth, Pyong - fire, Cho Sung through Basai - Earth/Fire, Sip Soo - Water, and I don't know any higher forms but I'm guessing they have a connection with air. 

I noticed this while performing Sip Soo. I cleared my mind to concentrate, and an image of a waterfall popped into my head. While I focused on that, my movments began to flow like water, instead of being broken and awkward.

Are they actually based off of elements, or do the forms just remind me of certain ones?


----------



## JWLuiza (Dec 4, 2006)

Komah said:


> Does anybody know if the forms are based off of the elements? When I do forms in class, I notice that each has a connection with a specific element. For instance, the Hyong forms all have a strong connection with Earth, Pyong - fire, Cho Sung through Basai - Earth/Fire, Sip Soo - Water, and I don't know any higher forms but I'm guessing they have a connection with air.
> 
> I noticed this while performing Sip Soo. I cleared my mind to concentrate, and an image of a waterfall popped into my head. While I focused on that, my movments began to flow like water, instead of being broken and awkward.
> 
> Are they actually based off of elements, or do the forms just remind me of certain ones?


Think of forms as a projective test, you'll see what you want in them.  You can think of forms as colors, smells, even the elements... or as some of the Koreans tried, Animals.  If it helps you, great... But I wouldn't say they are based on the elements.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jan 10, 2007)

Hrm...actually, if I recall correctly, they're based off animals.

Not sure about the forms higher than sip soo (although I know at least one form higher), but here's what I do know: 

Pyong ahn - turtle
Bassai so / bassai deh - snake
Keema - horse (duh)
Sip soo - bear


----------

